# CAAD9 Headset Top Cover



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to replace the tall top cover on my headset on my CAAD 9. Does anyone now where I can buy just the top cover? All I'm seeing is complete headsets.

Thanks


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been doing this search as well. Cane Creek has top assemblies for sale on their web store. FSA also has top covers for sale on their web store. My guess is if you want a shorter top cover, the FSA option is the better choice.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

any particular specs to be sure that will fit? Im searching as well..



Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I've been doing this search as well. Cane Creek has top assemblies for sale on their web store. FSA also has top covers for sale on their web store. My guess is if you want a shorter top cover, the FSA option is the better choice.


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer (Dec 9, 2010)

Also interested in this as well. I emailed Cane Creek and got no response.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you looking something like this Cannondale SI Expanding Compression Wedge/Top Cap for Carbon Steerer Tubes - KP017/ - CannondaleExperts.com ?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

CAADEL said:


> Are you looking something like this Cannondale SI Expanding Compression Wedge/Top Cap for Carbon Steerer Tubes - KP017/ - CannondaleExperts.com ?


More like this.


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer (Dec 9, 2010)

No, it is the top cap for the headset that goes over the head tube and beneath the spacers/stem. The OEM one is super tall and am looking to go lower.


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer (Dec 9, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> More like this.


I found this one, but wasn't sure if it would fit.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> More like this.


Thats what I'm looking for. Does anyone sell just the dust cover? I was also looking at the BMX FSA Impact headset for $29. Looks like this one below.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You can get it directly from FSA.

They have a web store.


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently lowered the position on my supersix by lowering my stem. got rid of that giant spacer and replaced it with some regular spacers. I have since lowered it a bit more and replaced the stock stem with a 11cm one.


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

you can kind of make it out here


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

is this the latest top cap cover from cannondale? or bought it somewhere? looks like will fit to caad9..



redranger said:


> I recently lowered the position on my supersix by lowering my stem. got rid of that giant spacer and replaced it with some regular spacers. I have since lowered it a bit more and replaced the stock stem with a 11cm one.


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

Bon, that was already on the bike. it was under the large spacer. my guess is your CAAD looks like this?









take note of Nibalis rig









one last pic that really helped me understand the set up


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome illustrations,,now my problem is where to get that low top cap version,dont know if theres an after market brand,,thanks anyway,,


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Any luck on this? I'd like to get rid of the super tall dust cap on my SuperSix as well. I feel like my CAAD 8 had a much shorter one, though I haven't been able to locate after parting the bike out following a bad wreck that broke the frame in two. Even if I found it, not sure it'd fit.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I found this one but Im not sure if it will work,,never ordered it yet..

Cane Creek IS-3 1-1/8" Integrated Headset Black | eBay



Unknown Arch said:


> Any luck on this? I'd like to get rid of the super tall dust cap on my SuperSix as well. I feel like my CAAD 8 had a much shorter one, though I haven't been able to locate after parting the bike out following a bad wreck that broke the frame in two. Even if I found it, not sure it'd fit.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if the dust caps are universal as long as there 1 1/8 in size? I know the CAAD 9 has a Campy style 45 x 45 deg bearing. That would make it easier to find one if all we needed to do was match up the fork size of 1 1/8.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

I decided to stop by my LBS and see what they could offer. After explaining what I needed/wanted they rummaged through their parts bin and found me a used FSA top cover that met my needs. So for $10 I was good to go and pleased with the result.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

could you please post some photo,,thanks



Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I decided to stop by my LBS and see what they could offer. After explaining what I needed/wanted they rummaged through their parts bin and found me a used FSA top cover that met my needs. So for $10 I was good to go and pleased with the result.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> could you please post some photo,,thanks


It's already on the bike, but I'll take a pic of the finished product tonight. To me, it looks a lot like one you can get from the FSA store, but I can't be sure. My bike has a Cane Creek headset, so I did run into one issue. When I put everything together the steering was very tight. Turns out the FSA crown race is different from the Cane Creek one. Also, the underside of the top cover was a bit more recessed on the FSA one. So I would say if you have an FSA headset, it's easier to stick with their top cover, and vice versa for Cane Creek. Anyways, I used the FSA crown race and it worked fine.

Here is the link to the FSA store. I believe the one I got is the item titled ORBIT CF/IS CARBON 1 1/8 X 15MM TOP COVER.

FSA Web Store


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Wile_E_Coyote, did you get a chance to take a pic with the new cover?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

+1,,



vladt said:


> Hey Wile_E_Coyote, did you get a chance to take a pic with the new cover?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Take a look at the Cane Creek AER ZS. Super low profile headset.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

it wont work with caad9,unless you have photos to prove..:cryin:



redondoaveb said:


> Take a look at the Cane Creek AER ZS. Super low profile headset.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> it wont work with caad9,unless you have photos to prove..:cryin:


Didn't research what it would work on, just a cool headset though.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a pic with the new top cover.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

is this caad9 or older model?



Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Here is a pic with the new top cover.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a 2004 Six13.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> It's a 2004 Six13.


Need to see a pic. of that head badge


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> is this caad9 or older model?


FWIW, the headset I'm using came from a Caad9.


----------

